# Flagler Beach Florida 5-15-11



## jaharris1001 (May 16, 2011)

well Ive been meaning to get back to one of my favorite spots in Florida  to photograph, Flagler Beach,, this is the first time this year  actually that Ive been back,, its been calling my name for quite  sometime but we've had such dry weather here throughout the spring,  virtually NO rain,, which means NO clouds, especially early in the  morning,, whats a sunrise without some clouds ?? So we had some rain  Saturday night and I was thinking Sunday would be a good day to go, as I  woke it was still raining and I almost blew it off but I decided to  give it a go,, you know with the rising cost of fuel these days, it cost  me $40.00 to go there and back so I need to be somewhat more  selective,, here are a few from Sunday morning,, with more on my Flickr  page for those who are interested,, all in this series are shot with my  Canon 40D, Canon 10-22 wa, tripod mounted, Singh Ray warming polarizer  and a 3 stop GND filter

1



12b by jaharris1001, on Flickr

2



3a by jaharris1001, on Flickr

3



1b by jaharris1001, on Flickr

4 it literally felt like I had only 60 seconds of this magnificent "bold gold" lighting before the clouds shifted and it was gone,,



7b by jaharris1001, on Flickr

5



11 by jaharris1001, on Flickr


----------



## mjbine (May 17, 2011)

Great Set!  Really like # 1


----------



## kdeerhake (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## j-dogg (May 17, 2011)

excellent


----------



## jaharris1001 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all the for the comments !! :thumbup:


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (May 17, 2011)

Excellent stuff


----------



## molested_cow (May 17, 2011)

I think you did a good job capturing these many photos within the tight time frame you had.


----------



## JBArts (May 17, 2011)

Sunrise is one of my favorite photography subjects of all time. Every time I see such a photo it reminds me that a new day always brings hope. Anyway, I really love this series. I think you did a good job in capturing Flagler Beach. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevensys (May 18, 2011)

beautiful shot!


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (May 18, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## jaharris1001 (May 18, 2011)

thank you all for looking and for commenting !! :thumbup:


----------



## mikeree81 (May 19, 2011)

Great shots, my favourite is no. 4. Awesome,  good job


----------



## AJRacca (May 19, 2011)

Great shots! Love the ocean!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Reece Man (May 19, 2011)

Really cool photos but I feel like I've seen this set before...


----------



## jaharris1001 (May 20, 2011)

"Really cool photos but I feel like I've seen this set before..."


the only way you could have seen these "before" is if you seen them on another forum, I have posted these on other forums, but these shots were JUST taken on 5-15-11 
Thank you all for looking and commenting !!


----------



## Reece Man (May 20, 2011)

I was just referring to the common composition of the beach at sunset with rocks and velvet water.


----------



## alvarez57 (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful photos. :thumbup:


----------

